# Uncle Jimbo mit Hammerschmidt auch tourentauglich?



## Guent (13. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen einem Uncle Jimbo 6 mit HS-Antrieb oder einem Uncle Jimbo 4 mit XT-Aparillo...

Alleine und mit Freunden baller ich gerne durch´s Grobe, wenn ich aber mit meiner Freundin fahre, dann ist eher gemässigtes touren auf der Waldautobahn so um die 30-50km angesagt...

Die Frage ist die:
Ist so eine HS-Schaltung auch einigermassen Tourenfreundlich oder soll ich eher bei der bewährten 3x10-Gang Lösung bleiben?

Und was sagt Eure Erfahrung zu Wartungsintervallen/Problemen mit der HS auf längeren Touren/Urlaub im Vergleich XT?

Danke im Vorraus für Eure Meinungungen!


----------



## BayPirate (13. Juli 2011)

Genau dieses Uncle Jimbo Thema beschäftigt mich auch seit längerer Zeit. 
Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wie sich die Hammerschmitt-Übersetzung auf längeren steilen Anstiegen macht. Mit welchem Gang einer 30-Gang Schaltung kann man die leichteste HS-Stufe vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (13. Juli 2011)

BayPirate schrieb:


> Genau dieses Uncle Jimbo Thema beschäftigt mich auch seit längerer Zeit.
> Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wie sich die Hammerschmitt-Übersetzung auf längeren steilen Anstiegen macht. Mit welchem Gang einer 30-Gang Schaltung kann man die leichteste HS-Stufe vergleichen?




Und:
Mit welchem Gang kann man die grösste Stufe einer HS mit einer 30er Schaltung vergleichen?


----------



## Gudyo (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
fahre ne HS auf nem Spec Enduro und bin der Meinung das die HS bergauf super geht, bergab sowieso nur auf geraden Strecken ist die 1:1 zu hochtourig und die 1:1,6 zehrt an den Nerven wegen dem gemahle. Ob es da wirklich einem mehraufwand an Kraft bedarf, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. Die kleinste Übersetzung ist vergleichbar mit der Übersetzung an einer  27er/30er Schaltung.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (14. Juli 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> die 1:1,6 zehrt an den Nerven wegen dem gemahle. .



watt solln datt heißen? Macht die dann ordentlich Geräusche oder wie?


----------



## Gudyo (15. Juli 2011)

Ja, das Geräusch liegt irgendwo zwischen Kaffemühle und Elektroantrieb, was man mir auch schon mal unterstellt hat


----------



## Guent (15. Juli 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ja, das Geräusch liegt irgendwo zwischen Kaffemühle und Elektroantrieb, was man mir auch schon mal unterstellt hat



Hahaha!
Kaffemühle wär geil, dann bräucht ich nur noch nen Wasserkocher am Bike!!! 

Aber ich hab gestern nochmal bei Rose die HS ausgiebig am Uncle Jimbo probegefahren...und hab das Beef Cake 6 SL mit Sram X9 gekoooft...
Geile Schüssel! Der Allrounder vor dem Herrn!
Und da ich damit nicht nur Trails planiere sondern mit meiner Dame des Herzens auch lockere Touren fahr, passt ein "normaler Antrieb" dann doch besser als die HS...


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Mein Traum: Ein Jimbo mit Hammerschmidt und eine darauf ausgelegte Fahrwerksgeo. Das ganze mit nem Fox DHX Air und ner 36er Talas garniert, mein Bike für grobe Endurotouren!


----------



## Guent (17. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Mein Traum: Ein Jimbo mit Hammerschmidt und eine darauf ausgelegte Fahrwerksgeo. Das ganze mit nem Fox DHX Air und ner 36er Talas garniert, mein Bike für grobe Endurotouren!



Fahr halt mal nach Bocholt und check das BC Sl aus...
Ich fands geiler als das Jimbo vom "Draufsitzgefühl" her...


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Ich saß gestern in Willingen drauf, ist ein super leckeres Teil aber für meine Enduro-Touren im Bergischen sind 180mm überdimensioniert. Hab für grobes Gelände noch was mit 203mm in der Ecke stehen. 

Vielleicht tausche ich das mal gegen ein Beef DH.

Von daher wäre mein Traum, das Jimbo mit der optimierten Hammerschmidt Geo @ Andi mit Lattenzaun winke.


----------

